# YouTube Adding More Original Channels



## Athlon646464

Even more original entertainment will soon join YouTube's existing channel lineup, created by well-known personalities and content producers as well as some of the most innovative up-and-coming media companies and some of YouTube's own existing partners.

Current YouTube Message About This


----------



## Groundhog45

A lot of interesting stuff there.


----------



## MysteryMan

Groundhog45 said:


> A lot of interesting stuff there.


+1......A great selection with a lot of variety.


----------

